
897-square-foot house in Palo Alto goes on the market for $2.59M - spking
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6203027/Tiny-house-Palo-Alto-goes-market-big-price-tag-2-59million.html
======
rkochman
List a vacant lot for 7 figures, no one bats an eye. List a lot with a small
house on it for 7 figures, everyone loses their minds.

------
marcell
The lot is a it over 4K square feet, FWIW

------
RyanShook
Current list price is just under two million.
[https://deleonrealty.com/property/128-middlefield-road-
palo-...](https://deleonrealty.com/property/128-middlefield-road-palo-alto/)

------
snarfybarfy
Well duh, it's a whole house in a millionaire city?!

Seems rather cheap. Where I live an 900 square foot _apartment_ can also set
you back by $2m. The seven apartments currently listed are all above $1.6m
with several having undisclosed prices (if you have to ask then you can't
afford it:-)

AND you will top out at 200k as a Software Engineer here as well.

------
jaytaylor
They can try to sell it for that much but there's a fair amount of inventory
in the area at present, and the housing market has been cooling. My guess is
it'll go for less.

Headline should read: "People still trying to flip houses in SV".

~~~
lozaning
Im rooting for more than a cooling, more like a sub zero freeze! Houses going
from costing unaffordable X 3 to only unaffordable X 2 has no effect on me.

------
SEJeff
For reference, my nice home in Logan Square (the hipster neighborhood) in
Logan Square wass $590,000 and is around 3100 sqft with a super nice interior.
I'm a software engineer and do great.

At what point to businesses start leaving the bay area due to being priced
out? This seems a bit excessive.

